# A Safe Travel Carrier for my Tiel?



## Tristania (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't find this question anywhere else so I hope it's okay to pose this question. I've made an appointment for Sandy to see the local avian vet at the weekend, as she has been sneezing a lot and I just wanted to check there wasn't anything sinister going on with her. We recently moved from a new build style house to a 300 year old red sandstone building and I'm not sure if there is dust irritating my birds chest. Any advice would be appreciated but ALSO, having only kept budgies I'm acutely aware I have no safe mode of carrier to take my tiel to the vet. 
Does anyone here have a cage/carrier that you could recommend? The receptionist at the surgery said to just to stick the bird in an old shoebox with some holes in it but I can see my poor tiel panicking and getting very upset if I did that. I live in the UK by the way, so any Brits on the forums here may be able to link me to something suitable for my lovely girl. 
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi, If you're traveling a short distance you can use a cat carrier as they are usually well ventilated. I purchased a parrot carrier from amazon that I like. The perch is a little too big for my tiel but he looks out the "window" anyway and doesn't use the perch. Amazon also has some nice travel cages.

Here is the carrier I have. http://www.amazon.com/Sandy-Perch-Wild-Side-Tote/dp/B002SLS18W/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_3

I know you said you're in the UK but I thought it would give you an idea. Hope your tiel's vet visit goes well.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> The receptionist at the surgery said to just to stick the bird in an old shoebox with some holes in it but I can see my poor tiel panicking and getting very upset if I did that.


Being in a small dark space actually makes birds go calm and still, so you shouldn't have panic problems if you do this. But you have to secure the lid very carefully so it doesn't get knocked off and cause an escape.


----------



## Tristania (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for your responses! I will review the choices and make a decision.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I use my rabbits carrier as a multi carrier since it has air holes in the hearts.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

I use a cat carrier with towel on the bottom for grip. The door on the carrier I have has mesh which is slightly too big for birds (their head can go through) so I trimmed and cable tied some chicken wire to the door.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Be cautious about putting your bird in a carrier that you use for other animals, because many species carry bacteria that don't bother them but are deadly to birds. Cats, dogs, rats, reptiles... not good for birdies.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a carrier that is like these ones!! Its great! Its supposed to be for a ferret but its great for cockatiels too!



http://www.petco.com/product/11339/Super-Pet-Come-Along-Pet-Carriers.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I found a small brand new cage that was still in the box at the flea market for $2. It's really not an appropriate size to house ANY bird in permanently. But it would be great vet trips. Luckily, none of mine have needed a vet trip yet.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

tielfan said:


> Be cautious about putting your bird in a carrier that you use for other animals, because many species carry bacteria that don't bother them but are deadly to birds. Cats, dogs, rats, reptiles... not good for birdies.


The carrier was bought new from the petshop


----------

